# [TIP] AMD64 + Reiser4 = succes

## Trevoke

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-291882.html

Ce lien explique tout, y a un patch sur le premier thread, le gars qui a poste (y a un mois) n'a eu aucun problemes en un mois. On dirait que ca marche.

----------

## E11

cool  :Very Happy:  je pense que je vais m'y mettre alors !!

----------

